# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  طريقة الخيره بالقران الكريم

## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 




**


*عن امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام قال من أراد أن يتفاءل بالقرآن فاليقرأ فاتحة الكتاب ثلاثا و التوحيد ثلاثا ثم يقول* 
*{ اللهم اني توكلت عليك و تفاءلت بكتابك الكريم فأرني ما هو مكتوب في سرك المخزون و في غيبك المكنون يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام }* 
*ثم يفتح القرآن ويحسب سبع ورقات ويحسب من الورقة السابعة سبعة سطور وينظر الحرف الول من السطر السابع فأنه يدل على ما يضمره ..*



*الحرف  أ* 

*خير و أمان وسرور وتوفيق* 

*الحرف ب* 

*يرى منافع كثيرة ويأمن ما يحذر منه* 

*الحرف  ت*

*أنه كان في معصية ويتوب عنها* 

*الحرف  ث* 

*يرزق خير الدنيا و الأخرة* 

*الحرف  ج*

*يجد في المر الذي عزم عليه منافع كثيرة* 


*الحرف ح* 

*يرزقه الله حلال طيبا من حيث لا يحتسب* 

*الحرف خ*

*يدل على أن الأمر غير صالح فلا يمضي فيه*

*الحرف د* 

*يحصل على مراده وينال السعادة* 

*الحرف  ذ* 

*يقهر الأعداء* 

*الحرف ر*

* ينصر على قومه* 


* الحرف  ز* 

*يقع في خصومه و خطر وخوف* 

*الحرف  س* 

*يرزقه الله السعادة و الخير* 


*الحرف ش* 

*يكون ذا مال و خير * 

*الحرف ص*

*يقع في أمر عظيم فاليتحدث ولا يستعجل* 

*الحرف ض* 

*يكون ذا مال و خير* 

*الحرف ط* 

*يرزق التوفيق في الدنيا و الأخرة*

*الحرف  ظ* 

*يظهر بالأمر ما كان خفيا*

*الحرف ع*

*يعان على أمر ويوفق* 

*الحرف  غ* 

*يقع في أمر يخاف عليه فاليتصدق*

*الحرف ف* 

*يجمع الله أمره وشمله بعد الفراق* 

*الحرف ق* 

*يكون سعيدا مقبولا بين العباد* 

*الحرف ك* 

*يقع في خصومه فليتصدق  * 

*الحرف  ل* 

*يتيسر أمره و يقهر أعداؤه* 

*الحرف  م* 

*يحذر لئلا يقع الندامه* 

*الحرف ن* 

*يكون ذا جاه وقبول* 

*الحرف  هـ*

*يتوفق أمره قليلا ويكون عاقبته خير* 

*الحرف و* 

*يرزق مالا ولا يحتاج لأحد* 

*الحرف  ي* 

*يجد بشارة فيها خير* 




* الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب و يرضى أنه سميع مجيب للدعاء*

----------


## أميرة العشق

اللهم صل على محمد وآله
بوركت

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يباك فيك اميرة العشق* 

*ومشكوره على هالطله الحلوه*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية* 


*وتسلم يمينش* 


*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## زهـور

*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*خيتو ام محمد خيتو زهور* 

*مشكورين على هالطله الحلوه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..*

*جربتها والله جداا رائعه ,,تريح القلب والبال ,,*

*الله يعطيج العافية ام الحلوين ورحم الله والديج ,,*

*تقبلي تحيتي : شذى*

----------


## جنة الرضا

*الصراحة موضوع رائع وانا يمكن في العام الماضي اسئل روحي كيف طريقة الخيرة بالقران الكريم* 
*بس الحمدلله عرفنا الطريقة مشكورة اختي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*خيتو ام محمد* 

*خيتو زهور* 

*مشكورين والله يعطيكم الف عافيه* 

*منورين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*شذى الزهراء* 

*جنة الرضا*




*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه منورين*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 


*تشكري خييه خاله يالغاليه على الطريقه* 


*الله يحقق لك ماتريدي يارب* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
الله يجعله في ميزان اعمالك ويوفقك الله لخدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام
اريد ان اسال عن كيفية حساب  عدد الاوراق ..............هل تقصدين ان احسب عدد الصفحات  اوان احسب الورقة من الامام والخلف .........وشكرا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## ام الحلوين

> *تشكري خييه خاله يالغاليه على الطريقه*



 
*يعني ماني عارفه خييه وللا خاله اختاري وحده ترى الطمع مو زين* 



*الله يعطيش الف عافيه امولتي وتسلمي يالغاليه*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو dreams*

*خيتو تحسبي سبع اورق والورقه السابعه تحسبي سبع اسطور والحرف الاول من السطر السابع وعساه خير ان شاء الله* 

*مشكوره على هالطله الحلوه*

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

الله يخلي لج الحلوين ويبلغج فيهم
أختي: أين المصدر؟؟؟؟؟
وهذي طريقة أخرى مع مصدرها
1-تقرأ سورة الإخلاص ثلاثًـا
2-الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ثلاثًـأ
3-ثم تقول:اللهم إني تفاءلتُ بكتابك وتوكلتُ عليك فأرني من كتابك ماهو مكتومٌ من سرك الكمنون في غيبك
4-ثم تفتح الجامع(المصحف الكامل الحاوي جميع الآيات) وخذ الفأل من الخط الأول في الجانب الأول(الجهة اليمنى)
من غير أن تعد الأوراق والخطوط
مفاتيح الجنان

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي سيد بيان* 

*اخي مصدر الخيره من اوراق كانت توزع في الماتم في محرم العام الماضي يعني شيء بيعطونا وياه في ماتم اكيد بصير صحيح هذا كان تفكيري .*

*واذا انت عندك افضل ارجو وضعها بالتفصيل ونكون شاكرين جزيل الشكر*

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

الله يثيبج
أنا قرأت الخيرات إلا في مفاتيح الجنان
وهن المعتبرات والمعمول بها عند العلماء
ماشفت هذي الخيرة
الله ورسوله أعلم
تسلللللللمي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يسلمك خيي* 

*ومشكور على هالمرور والله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اللهم يجازيكى خيرا

----------


## ام الحلوين

*منوره خيتو ساره لولو* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## Grazy

تسلمي ام الحلوين ع الطريقة كنت محتاجتنها

----------


## علوكه

يسلمو اختي ام الحلوين 
وجزاكي الله خير الدنيا والاخره

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
الف شكر لج 
أم الحلوين}..
جت هالخيرة في وقتها
عطاج الله الف عافية}..
روح وريح ــان

----------


## looovely

*                       يعطيك العافية خية* 
*  نورتنيا بالمعلومات الله ينور عليك,,في ميزان اعمالك*
*        تحياتي لكِ*

----------

